# New Immigration Law - May 2011



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Apparently, the various FM~ designations, as well as Inmigrante, No-Inmigrante, Inmigrado, are all to be a thing of the past. Documentation to be changed to a "Tarjeta de Residencia," good for four years. This will all takes several months to sort out. 

Further discussion on this in the MexConnect "Living, Working, Retiring" sub-forum. I presume Rolly Brook will be updating his site too, as the regulations are developed.

Dan


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks dan, scroll down 4 posts and you will see it arrived yesterday...........


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

... where?


----------

